# Veritas Cyclone Lids



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience with these Veritas Cyclone Lids from Lee Valley. Any thoughts good or bad?

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30282&cat=1,42401&ap=1

Sorry but I couldn't get the image to copy to the this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

*My Dust Collector Experience*

Hi. I don't have experience with the Veritas lid but I did try a similar lid from Rockler with mixed results. The larger chips fell in the can OK but the fine stuff still made it to the vac. I also made my own with PVC and a standard garbage can which worked about as good as the Rockler. I then purchased the Oneida Dust Deputy and connected it to my Fein vac, it works great! The inside of the vac looks as good as new and it maintains great suction. I don't expect to burn out the vac or change the bag in my lifetime. The Oneida is also made in the US. I bought mine through Amazon. One of the unexpected benefits of the smaller unit is that it is very portable. I can move it anywhere in my shop, which was difficult with the garbage can setup I had. Attached is photo of my setup. Hope this is useful.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

As stated, you will see some separation but those types of designs (intake and exhaust next to each other without a separation chamber) will show a significant amount of cfm loss (all separators have some loss) without the best results. It is a cost benefit relationship. A lot depends on the material type and weight and size. With this design the intake swirls around the outside, but also stirs up what is already in the can which then gets sucked up the exhaust (not separated). Also, instead of entering the can tangential to a smooth wall, you are entering at an awkward angle and hitting a ribbed can, creating turbulence and inefficiency.

The best use for these types of systems that I have seen is right at a planer to help separate all the large material before it goes to a cyclone or other type of dust collector. The only drawback is that you lose a significant amount of flow from these designs and there isn't always enough to allow the other dust collection unit to operate correctly.

Cost wise the most efficient solution is one of the dust deputies (vacuum for portable tools and the 4,5,or 6 units for larger applications).

Hope that helps


----------

